# Picture: Is this dog 100% lab?



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

This was in a dog thread on a mustang forum I frequent. The lady who owns it thinks its a mix, from this picture I think it looks all lab. What do you guys think?

http://www.tcstangs.com/forum/attachmen ... 1167354266


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Looks like a lab but without taking all kinds of blood tests, you will never know.

My first lab was a mix, but you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

My wife's uncle has a dog that looks like that. He says she's a "Cinnamon Lab", but I've always been pretty skeptical of that. I'm kinda curious myself...


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Does she have any papers on the dog? It otherwise is a good looking dog however the variations in the color make me wonder if it is a pure lab, however, I would venture a guess that it is mostly lab probably around 80-90% anyway, does it hunt? What are you intentions for the dog? Do you just want a pet? or a hunting dog? does it matter to you if the dog is not a pure lab? If so than you may want to save up and buy a pure lab they can go anywhere from $200.00 to several thousand dollars depending on the bloodlines and the papers it comes with. My dog for instance is a pure chocolate male lab and he cost me $800.00 well worth every penny spent on him and the training, I have one of the best dogs I have ever had the pleasure of hunting over including any of my buddies dogs. It all takes time in the training field, on how they turn out. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

looks to me like it's got a little pit bull face! :lol:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

r u dun said:


> looks to me like it's got a little pit bull face! :lol:


And the short hair on the chest.... Definately some pit bull in there.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have my dog, not intrested in this one. Just curious what you guys thought about what it could be. The owner rescued it after Katrina, so they dont know much about it.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

A lotta lab, a little mutt!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I say all Lab with the prized buckskin coat. I dunno its fun to guess... :lol:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

it dosnt look like all lab to me, .........mix


----------

